# I know someone in here....



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Once posted a link to a place that makes Protection type collars for working dogs. But for the life of me, I can't find it.
My two Pyrs got tangled up with something big last night, not a coyote, they just tear them up no worries. Whatever this was was bigger, and meaner. Both of them this morning have a couple bites, and scratches. 
Neither has ever been injured by coyotes. I know we have Bobcats, and Mountain Lions here, maybe one of them?
Anyway, I'd really like to get them some much more serious collars. Something super heavy duty, and wide.
I have already checked with the two saddle makers in the area, both said they could make them for me, that was over 5 months ago, and I haven't heard back from either. Obviously, they don't need my business.
Anyway, if anyone knows where I can get, serious collars for these two, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I know the site you're talking about, can't find it though....

http://stephenbodio.blogspot.com/2011/02/spiked-collars.html
http://www.cobankopegi.com/collar.html
http://www.anatoliandog.org/members/takingmytime.htm
http://www.ioffer.com/i/turkish-shepherd-sheep-dog-kangal-spiked-iron-collar-482443589


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Hope your dogs heal fast & keep an eye on their wounds for infection.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Katie. They're fine. took them both to the vet Friday, Maggie needed two stitches, and Murphy just had a couple small bites cleaned out and no stitches.
Dh and oldest son found the culprit. We know that the coyotes come up on the river side of our property, so that is where they looked. It was a Bobcat, they buried the carcass in the far back of the property, the vet said he would be out tomorrow to take some samples from it, just to check for any nastiness that may need to be reported.
I didn't see it, but dh said it was pretty fair sized, I'm just so glad my two could handle it as well as they apparently did.

I really wish I could find that link. I don't want spikes, just really wide thick leather collars. I guess I'll try the saddle people again...:bored:


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

try here: http://deepsouthhogdogsupply.com/id33.html


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Goodatit, those are some great collars!
I'll have to measure necks, Murphy is at 160#'s and Maggie is right around 130#. 
Maybe the extra larges.... Thanks!


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

your quite welcome, glad i could help.


----------

